# Fox Ranger Glove Any good?



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

Is the Fox Ranger glove any good?

Fox Ranger Glove - Fox Racing

or is the 661 raji better?


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Hmm, did this replace the INCLINE glove? I don't see that any more on their site, and the ranger looks like the same thing.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah..i think so..the thing thats holding me back are those small silicone bits on the fingertips..not sure if they will strip off like giro's in a few rides...raji's dont strip that fast..


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

any more opinions?


----------



## needajob (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been using them over the last 8 months and they have held up well. Hands stay fairly cool and they provide good grip and dry fast. I rotate 3 pairs of gloves and these have held up well. I tried some Dakine Ventilator and they felt good but are starting to tear at the base of the palm from pulling them on.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

I like Fox gloves because they fit me well and seem to last a long time. For XC, I like the Reflex Gel. The padding in the palms makes a difference on longer rides, silicone grippy stuff on the fingertips is good for the brake levers (especially in the rain) and the felt on the top/back of the thumb is awesome for wiping mud and snot off your face. I pick them up at REI when they're on sale for about $11/pair.


----------



## Karrack (Mar 8, 2010)

TonyB, those gloves look nice but how do they fit at the thumb? The gloves I was had the stitching set so that it met at the inside of my thumb causing blisters. They went in the trash today.


----------



## TonyB. (Jul 27, 2009)

Karrack said:


> TonyB, those gloves look nice but how do they fit at the thumb? The gloves I was had the stitching set so that it met at the inside of my thumb causing blisters. They went in the trash today.


Ive not noticed any issues like that. Im not usually one to ever wear gloves because they get on my nerves but i forget im wearing these.


----------



## Brockwan (Aug 6, 2013)

TonyB. said:


> I like Fox gloves because they fit me well and seem to last a long time. For XC, I like the Reflex Gel. The padding in the palms makes a difference on longer rides, silicone grippy stuff on the fingertips is good for the brake levers (especially in the rain) and the felt on the top/back of the thumb is awesome for wiping mud and snot off your face. I pick them up at REI when they're on sale for about $11/pair.


I use the same. awesome gloves i find. Have two pairs so i always have one dry for when the ones i wore the day before are wet through with sweat/mud/water.


----------



## Karrack (Mar 8, 2010)

Can't find them on sale now anywhere. All sold out for the season. Found them for $30 though.


----------



## docter_zab (Jun 3, 2013)

I like the Fox Dirtpaw. They are a bit hot for summer riding though.


----------



## Vanguard (Feb 4, 2014)

I know this is an old thread, but the Ranger is still available. I like the Dirtpaw, too, but I agree it is a bit hot for summer riding. The Ranger is a lot lighter.

A review: Review | Fox Ranger Glove | Ride Report - WheelSizeAgnostic


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Vanguard said:


> I know this is an old thread, but the Ranger is still available. I like the Dirtpaw, too, but I agree it is a bit hot for summer riding. The Ranger is a lot lighter.
> 
> A review: Review | Fox Ranger Glove | Ride Report - WheelSizeAgnostic


Review is about right. These are not touch-screen compatible specifically, yet it does work (sort-of) if you sweat enough. Like me.

My only gripe is these seem less durable than the previous Inclines used to be. Those would last and last. It seems the rangers get new velcro closure designs every model year (as they still haven't found one that has any longevity) and the attempts at a lighter, more breathable glove result in slightly less durability.

That said, they are still my go-to glove for fit, comfort, and feel.


----------

